# New blood...



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I've been haunting for many years in various formats, but only in the last few years did I discover the communities of people all over who have the same addiction.

Last year was my first time at a haunt conference, and I loved it! I figured now, with the prop-building season upon us, was as good a time as any to become one of the masses in the forums.

So, hello! You can check out some of the handiwork created by myself and my fiancee over the last two years on the haunt site we just started. We were in Virginia in 2006, then Michigan in 2007, now we're in Kansas, hopefully for a long time!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the Haunt Forum where the creativity begains and life as you once knew it ends, and Welcome to Kansas!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hey, you look familiar!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Hey!*

Hey, Ghostie! Yeah, I have a feeling I'm going to become a Halloween forum addict!

hey, Bloodhound, is there a lot of Haunting that goes on in Kansas? I'm near KC.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard EEric. I have a feeling you'll fit right in!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

EEric- It's a lonely thing on my street near Wichita, As far as KC goes? Let me know. Again Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I love your Ravencrest sign. What's it made of?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Ravencrest*

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!

Marcus, thanks for the compliment on the sign. I used 1/2" PVC pipe, took a heat gun to it while braced in a form I made so when the PVC colled again it would stay curved, and then I got the letters at Wal-mart in the craft department. They're just wood and I screwed them in through the PVC from the top and bottom. A little hot glue on the joints and some flat black and it looks like a welded wrought-iron sign!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay awhile


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I love witchy-poo! Oh yeah, welcome home.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, everyone.

Yeah, we're pretty proud of our witchy-poo. Part of what I love about these forums is when someone has a great idea, and others take it and put their own spin on it, which is what we tried to do with the latex and skull approach on her.

I've seen so many great things on here today! I'm going nuts now, with ideas I want to build but can't.:googly: But it's great to be part of this, now!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love fresh blood. It makes me feel so alive.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello, welcome. witchiepoo is great, so is the Ravenscrest sign, can't see what else you come up with


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey! welcome to the best forum on earth!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I second what Sickie said. 


Welcome.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello eanderso13 and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome e-13...
I like your little krispies coffins_ I think that what they are made from


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Im glad you found us.


----------

